# Solved: Nero Photosnap Viewer



## asgt

I've been using Photosnap Viewer for viewing and editing photos for a while but in the last few days, it won't open my pictures. I've tried opening jpeg png and gif's but i just get the following message:
"File C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\My Pictures\EL-1997-00031.jpg could not be opened" (\EL-1997-00031.jpg changes depending what photo I try to open).
I would normally try to reinstall the program but i can't find the CD, any ideas?

Cheers
asgt


----------



## buck52

What did you do that would have/ could have changed the viewers behaviour?

Have you tried another viewer... Windows Explorer which you already have or maybe Irfanview... free and available here...http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## asgt

I was cropping photos one night then the next day it wouldn't even open the files. Windows Explorer opens them fine, i'll give Irfanview a try.


----------



## Masu

If you found the way to open pictures can you please pass on the info to me. Thanks Masu!!


----------



## asgt

Unfortunately Masu, I wasn't able to find a way to open the pictures. I decided to use IrfanView. It is relatively easy to use. 
If I manage to sort it in the future, i'll let you know, but for the time being I'll mark this as solved.


----------



## rmac10

I had the same problem with Nero Photosnap Viewer. I have Nero 6. Anyway I fixed it by just opening photosnap viewer. Go to the top where it shows File click on it then pick Configure Plug-ins...Highlight the top C:\Program files etc etc...then click Unregister All that will clear them. Close Photosnap Viewer then reopen it it should load the plugins again you should be able to open any picture again. This worked for me and have had no problem since.


----------



## WarriorTomo

I've used Nero for years and currently use Nero 7 premium. I recently tried to download pitures from my new digital camera which went fine but when i tried to view them Photosnap Viewer wouldn't let me. following rmac 10s sugggestion about the plug in config i tried that and bingo, no more problem.


----------



## oneredfrog

I tried the fix that rmac10 suggested but when I closed and re-opened Photosnap viewer the plug-ins didn't relaod and I still cant view jpegs.

Can anyone please help me? Many Thanks


----------



## richardhula

I had above problem, twice in fact. It last happened when I set .psd (Adobe PhotoShop) file to be opened with PhotoSnap. 

.psd file then opened by default with PhotoSnap but failed with all others it was set to open.

Problem seems to be there with Nero 6, 7 or 8.

rmac10 suggestion worked with plug-ins re-appearing.

Regards - Richard


----------



## sunnygirl

I had the exact same Nero problem and I just used your instructions and bingo it worked!! thanks for your help.


----------



## WarriorTomo

Does anyone know what a .bc file is? When downloading music files they sometimes have the.bc extension and won'tplay on windows media player or any other app i run. Any suggestions???


----------



## redrob

Cheers! I could not associate JPEG files with Nero 8 and constantly received an error message. Unregistering all plugins as suggested above then restarting the application worked a treat. Thanks RedRob.


----------



## srtools1980y

all of u & rmac10
nero is not the culprit. 
at times out of curiosity we click more than one photo by mistake (with the mouse) and try to open.
it (nero) is programmed to open only 1 photo at a time.

so it crashes.

special thanks to rmac10 for the solution.

u can find this info. in nero's site also.


----------



## skaggsy

thanks rmac10 - was having the same issues - your solution worked to a tea!


----------

